# What's Your Philosophy (Quiz)?



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Take the quiz and share what your top result was!

http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=13060

My Results:

Existentialism 75% 
Hedonism 70% 
Utilitarianism 65% 
Justice (Fairness) 60% 
Strong Egoism 45% 
Kantianism 35% 
Nihilism 25% 
Apathy 5% 
Divine Command 0%


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Utilitarianism 75%
Hedonism 65%
Kantianism 55%
Existentialism 55%
Justice (Fairness) 55%
Nihilism 50%
Divine Command 45%
Strong Egoism 25%
Apathy 10%


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hedonism 90% 
Existentialism 75% 
Kantianism 65% 
Justice (Fairness) 65% 
Utilitarianism 55% 
Apathy 45% 
Strong Egoism 40% 
Nihilism 35% 
Divine Command 0%


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Existentialism 90%
Utilitarianism 50%
Strong Egoism 50%
Justice (Fairness) 45%
Hedonism 35%
Kantianism 35%
Nihilism 15%
Apathy 15%
Divine Command 0%


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Divine Command -100%
Existentialism -70%
Utilitarianism -70%
Kantianism -65%
Apathy -55%
Justice (Fairness) -50%
Nihilism -40%
Strong Egoism -20%
Hedonism -0%


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Utilitarianism - 80% 
Hedonism - 75% 
Justice (Fairness) - 75% 
Apathy - 60% 
Existentialism - 55% 
Kantianism - 35% 
Strong Egoism - 25% 
Nihilism - 10% 
Divine Command - 0%


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Divine Command 
95%
Apathy 
80%
Nihilism 
80%
Strong Egoism 
75%
Hedonism 
60%
Justice (Fairness) 
55%
Utilitarianism 
40%
Existentialism 
40%
Kantianism 
25%


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Existentialism 
90%
Utilitarianism 
80%
Hedonism 
75%
Nihilism 
55%
Justice (Fairness) 
40%
Kantianism 
35%
Apathy 
25%
Strong Egoism 
20%
Divine Command 
0%


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

You scored as a Existentialism 
Your life is guided by the concept of Existentialism: You choose the meaning and purpose of your life. 

Existentialism 
80% 
Hedonism 
70% 
Justice (Fairness) 
65% 
Utilitarianism 
65% 
Strong Egoism 
65% 
Kantianism 
65% 
Apathy 
60% 
Nihilism 
50% 
Divine Command 
0%


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

Existentialism - 95% 
Utilitarianism - 95% 
Hedonism - 80% 
Justice (Fairness) - 55% 
Nihilism - 20% 
Kantianism - 10% 
Apathy - 0% 
Strong Egoism - 0% 
Divine Command - 0%


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Utilitarianism 80% 
Hedonism 70% 
Existentialism 60% 
Justice (Fairness) 50% 
Apathy 35% 
Kantianism 30% 
Nihilism 25% 
Strong Egoism 15% 
Divine Command 0%


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Existentialism 85%
Utilitarianism 70%
Hedonism 70%
Nihilism 30%
Kantianism 25%
Justice (Fairness) 25%
Apathy 20%
Strong Egoism 20%
Divine Command 0%


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Nihilism 70% 
Justice (Fairness) 65% 
Existentialism 65% 
Utilitarianism 55% 
Hedonism 45% 
Strong Egoism 35% 
Apathy 30% 
Kantianism 25% 
Divine Command 0%


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 4, 2008)

Divine Command - 80%
Existentialism - 70%
Strong Egoism - 60%
Hedonism - 55%
Utilitarianism - 50%
Justice (Fairness) - 45%
Kantianism - 45%
Apathy - 40%
Nihilism - 15%


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Hedonism 85%
Utilitarianism 70%
Existentialism 65%
Justice (Fairness) 55%
Kantianism 50%
Apathy 40%
Strong Egoism 30%
Nihilism 25%
Divine Command 0%


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Existentialism 90% 
Strong Egoism 80% 
Hedonism 60% 
Kantianism 45% 
Nihilism 40% 
Justice (Fairness) 40% 
Utilitarianism 15% 
Apathy 10% 
Divine Command 0%


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

You scored as a Hedonism
Your life is guided by the principles of *Hedonism*: You believe that pleasure is a great, or the greatest, good; and you try to enjoy life's pleasures as much as you can.

"Eat, drink, and be merry, for tomorrow we die!"

More info at Arocoun's Wikipedia User Page...
Hedonism 
75%
Existentialism 
75%
Utilitarianism 
70%
Justice (Fairness) 
60%
Strong Egoism 
45%
Apathy 
40%
Kantianism 
35%
Nihilism 
15%
Divine Command 
15%


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

You scored as a Justice (Fairness) 
Your life is guided by the concept of Fair Justice:
Everyone, yourself included, should be rewarded and punished according to the help or harm they cause. 
He who does not punish evil commands it to be done." 
-Leonardo da Vinci 
Though force can protect in emergency, only justice, fairness, consideration and cooperation can finally lead men to the dawn of eternal peace.”
-Dwight D. Eisenhower 

Justice (Fairness) 80% 
Utilitarianism 80% 
Hedonism 65% 
Apathy 55% 
Strong Egoism 50% 
Existentialism 50% 
Kantianism 50% 
Nihilism 30% 
Divine Command 0%


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Existentialism - 95% 
Hedonism - 70% 
Justice (Fairness) - 65% 
Utilitarianism - 55% 
Apathy - 55% 
Kantianism - 40% 
Strong Egoism - 30% 
Nihilism - 25% 
Divine Command - 0%


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Existentialism 80% 
Hedonism 75% 
Justice (Fairness) 75% 
Utilitarianism 65% 
Kantianism 50% 
Strong Egoism 35% 
Apathy 20% 
Nihilism 10% 
Divine Command 10%

Your life is guided by the concept of Existentialism: You choose the meaning and purpose of your life.

"Man is condemned to be free; because once thrown into the world, he is responsible for everything he does."

"It is up to you to give [life] a meaning." 
--Jean-Paul Sartre

"It is man's natural sickness to believe that he possesses the Truth." 
--Blaise Pascal


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Existentialism 90%
Hedonism 75%
Strong Egoism 70%
Utilitarianism 60%
Kantianism 35%
Justice (Fairness) 30%
Nihilism 30%
Apathy 30%
Divine Command 5%


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

Justice (Fairness) 75% 
Existentialism 65% 
Utilitarianism 60% 
Hedonism 50% 
Kantianism 50% 
Apathy 35% 
Strong Egoism 0% 
Nihilism 0% 
Divine Command 0%


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

You scored as a Existentialism
Your life is guided by the concept of Existentialism: You choose the meaning and purpose of your life. "Man is condemned to be free; because once thrown into the world, he is responsible for everything he does." 
"It is up to you to give [life] a meaning." --Jean-Paul Sartre 
"It is man's natural sickness to believe that he possesses the Truth."--Blaise Pascal

Existentialism 
80%
Divine Command 
70%
Justice (Fairness) 
70%
Hedonism 
60%
Strong Egoism 
60%
Utilitarianism 
55%
Nihilism 
50%
Kantianism 
25%
Apathy 
10%


----------



## Debi (Dec 2, 2007)

Utilitarianism 
75% 
Justice (Fairness) 
65% 
Hedonism 
55% 
Existentialism 
45% 
Kantianism 
25% 
Apathy 
10% 
Strong Egoism 
5% 
Nihilism 
5% 
Divine Command 
0%


----------



## jjo (Jul 29, 2008)

Hedonism 
85%
Existentialism 
70%
Strong Egoism 
60%
Justice (Fairness) 
55%
Utilitarianism 
55%
Kantianism 
45%
Apathy 
45%
Nihilism 
30%
Divine Command 
0%


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Existentialism 
75%
Hedonism 
70%
Nihilism 
60%
Strong Egoism 
60%
Utilitarianism 
55%
Kantianism 
50%
Justice (Fairness) 
50%
Apathy 
15%
Divine Command 
0%


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Nihilism 100%
Strong Egoism 100%
Apathy 85%
Hedonism 65%
Justice (Fairness) 60%
Existentialism 25%
Utilitarianism 5%
Kantianism 5%
Divine Command 0%


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

Existentialism 
85% 
Justice (Fairness) 
50% 
Hedonism 
50% 
Utilitarianism 
50% 
Strong Egoism 
35% 
Kantianism 
35% 
Apathy 
20% 
Nihilism 
10% 
Divine Command 
0%


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Existentialism 100% 
Strong Egoism 90% 
Justice (Fairness) 85% 
Nihilism 75% 
Hedonism 60% 
Kantianism 40% 
Apathy 35% 
Utilitarianism 30% 
Divine Command 0%


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

This quiz is flawed, for the reasoning with each statement is contradictory to the insights of moral development. 

Moral developmentalist Lawrence Kohlberg found there are stages to moral reasoning and development.

Example from the inventory list on the quiz: 
It would be wrong to steal food for a starving person--if everyone stole, society couldn’t exist. 

An assumed particular moral example extention:
If your family is starving because the corrupt political climate oppresses you to not have the opportunity to sustain yourself, then stealing is bad. If you don't steal then you die.

Moral reasoning number one: Preconventional reasoning (egocentric) of Kohlberg

[email protected]#$ you, I can steal because I can. End of discussion.

Moral reasoning number two: Conventional reasoning (ethnocentric) of Kohlberg

Oh, it's wrong. Society says it's wrong and I have to comply to the rules. I should not steal regardless.

Moral reasoning number three: Postconventional reasoning ("world" centric) of Kohlberg

Society says its wrong but my family is starving and I love my family and they are going to die if they are not going to attend. I have to steal in order for them to survive. 

So in relationship to this inventory question:
It would be wrong to steal food for a starving person--if everyone stole, society couldn’t exist. 

Only a preconventional and postconventional will steal the food which different reasoning.

If everyone in the world is preconventional, society could not exist.

If everyone in the world is postconventional, society could still exist.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Strong Egoism 80%
Nihilism 80%
Hedonism 65%
Kantianism 45%
Utilitarianism 45%
Existentialism 45%
Justice (Fairness) 30%
Apathy 15%
Divine Command 0%


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Existentialism-95% 
Hedonism-85% 
Utilitarianism-85% 
Kantianism-50% 
Justice (Fairness)-45% 
Nihilism-45% 
Strong Egoism-15% 
Apathy-5% 
Divine Command-0%


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Existentialism-95% 
Kantianism-65% 
Utilitarianism-55% 
Strong Egoism-50% 
Hedonism-45% 
Justice (Fairness)-45% 
Divine Command-40% 
Nihilism-30% 
Apathy-25%


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Existentialism85%
Hedonism75%
Justice (Fairness)70%
Utilitarianism65%
Strong Egoism65%
Kantianism55%
Apathy45%
Nihilism35%
Divine Command0%


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

*Strong Egoism:* 75%
*Existentialism:* 70%
*Hedonism: *70%
*Justice (Fairness):* 65%
*Nihilism:* 50%
*Apathy:* 45%
*Kantianism:* 30%
*Utilitarianism:* 5%
*Divine Command:* 0%


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

You Scored as *Nihilism*
Your life is marked by strong Nihilism: You feel that nothing in the world, even your life, has much or any meaning. 
"For out of fear and need each religion is born, creeping into existence on the byways of reason." 
"There are no facts, only interpretations." 
"Every belief, every considering something-true, is necessarily false because there is simply no true world"

Nihilism 95%
Existentialism 95%
Utilitarianism 85%
Hedonism 80%
Justice (Fairness) 60%
Kantianism 35%
Strong Egoism 30%
Apathy 15%
Divine Command 0%


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Existentialism 100%
Nihilism 35%
Hedonism 25%
Strong Egoism 20%
Kantianism 10%
Justice (Fairness) 5%
Apathy 0%
Divine Command 0%
Utilitarianism 0%

How absurd.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Existentialism 90%
Divine Command 80%
Justice (Fairness)	65%
Utilitarianism 55%
Kantianism 55%
Nihilism 35%
Apathy 30%
Strong Egoism 20%
Hedonism 20%


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Utilitarianism	70%
Existentialism	60%
Hedonism	50%
Nihilism	45%
Justice (Fairness)	30%
Strong Egoism	25%
Kantianism	10%
Apathy	5%
Divine Command	0%

That more or less corresponds with my views beforehand. Well, I might have expected a slightly stronger tendency towards utilitarianism, but still.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Existentialism 95% 
Hedonism  90% 
Nihilism 75% 
Strong Egoism 60%
Utilitarianism 55% 
Justice (Fairness) 50%
Apathy 45%
Kantianism 30%
Divine Command 0%

I was expecting a bit more nihilism, but I guess I can actually be selfless at times--something I'm trying to correct. :teeth


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

You Scored as *Hedonism*Your life is guided by the principles of *Hedonism*: You believe that pleasure is a great, or the greatest, good; and you try to enjoy life's pleasures as much as you can.
"Eat, drink, and be merry, for tomorrow we die!"
More info at Arocoun's Wikipedia User Page

Hedonism 80% 
Apathy 70% 
Utilitarianism 60% 
Justice (Fairness) 60% 
Existentialism 60% 
Kantianism 55% 
Nihilism 50% 
Strong Egoism 45% 
Divine Command 40%


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

"You Scored as Nihilism
Your life is marked by strong Nihilism: You feel that nothing in the world, even your life, has much or any meaning. "For out of fear and need each religion is born, creeping into existence on the byways of reason." "There are no facts, only interpretations." "Every belief, every considering something-true, is necessarily false because there is simply no true world"--Friedrich Nietzsche More info at <a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Arocoun">Arocoun's Wikipedia User Page...

Nihilism	
70%
Existentialism	
60%
Apathy	
45%
Kantianism	
35%
Utilitarianism	
30%
Hedonism	
25%
Strong Egoism	
15%
Justice (Fairness)	
10%
Divine Command	
0%"


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

You Scored as Hedonism
Your life is guided by the principles of Hedonism: You believe that pleasure is a great, or the greatest, good; and you try to enjoy life’s pleasures as much as you can. “Eat, drink, and be merry, for tomorrow we die!”

Hedonism	95%
Utilitarianism	80%
Strong Egoism	75%
Kantianism	75%
Existentialism	65%
Nihilism	50%
Apathy	45%
Justice (Fairness)	45%
Divine Command	0%


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

You Scored as *Nihilism* Your life is marked by strong Nihilism: You feel that nothing in the world, even your life, has much or any meaning. "For out of fear and need each religion is born, creeping into existence on the byways of reason." "There are no facts, only interpretations." "Every belief, every considering something-true, is necessarily false because there is simply no true world" --Friedrich Nietzsche


Nihilism  80% 
Apathy 70%
Existentialism 65%
Hedonism 65% 
Strong Egoism  50% 
Kantianism 50% 
Justice (Fairness) 40% 
Utilitarianism 20%
Divine Command 0%

I was expecting a bit more Existentialism but oh well.


----------



## pointlesslife (Oct 23, 2012)

Existentialism 
100% Nihilism 
75% Kantianism 
75% Utilitarianism 
65% Hedonism 
55% Justice (Fairness) 
55% Strong Egoism 
55% Apathy 
45% Divine Command 
10%  
*Rate this quiz* 














































Select format of quiz results to display on your site


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Justice (Fairness) - 60%
Strong Egoism - 60%
Hedonism - 50%
Existentialism - 50%
Utilitarianism - 50%
Kantianism - 45%
Nihilsm - 25%
Apathy - 20%
Divine Command - 0%


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Existentialism100%
Justice (Fairness)70%
Utilitarianism65%
Divine Command55%
Strong Egoism55%
Kantianism55%
Hedonism40%
Apathy15%
Nihilism5%

As I thought :')


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Existentialism	
95%
Utilitarianism	
85%
Hedonism	
70%
Kantianism	
55%
Justice (Fairness)	
55%
Nihilism	
40%
Apathy	
30%
Strong Egoism	
5%
Divine Command	
0%


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Existentialism 90%
Utilitarianism 60%
Justice (fairness) 60%
Nihilism 50%
Hedonism 45%
Kantianism 35%
Strong egoism 25%
Apathy 20%
Divine command 5%

I don't know where they got that 5% for divine command. They must have misinterpreted one of my answers.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Existentialism - 95%
Hedonism - 85%
Justice (Fairness) - 70%
Utilitarianism - 65%
Strong Egoism - 65%
Kantianism - 30%
Nihilism	- 30%
Apathy	- 0%
Divine Command	- 0%


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Utilitarianism	
80%
Hedonism	
70%
Existentialism	
70%
Justice (Fairness)	
45%
Kantianism	
35%
Strong Egoism	
30%
Apathy	
20%
Nihilism	
15%
Divine Command	
0%


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

*Existentialism* 90% 
Utilitarianism 70% 
Hedonism 60% 
Kantianism 55%
Justice (Fairness) 50%
Apathy 25%
Strong Egoism 25%
Divine Command 25% 
Nihilism *20%*


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Existentialism, Hedonism, and Nihilism seem to be high 

*Existentialism	90%

Hedonism	85%

Nihilism	75%*

Utilitarianism	75%

Kantianism	65%

Justice (Fairness)	60%

Strong Egoism	45%

Apathy	30%

Divine Command	20%


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Existentialism 
85%


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

kantianism


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

but im more of a stoic tbh


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

This test is very biased with all the religious questions.

You Scored as *Existentialism*Your life is guided by the concept of *Existentialism*: You choose the meaning and purpose of your life.

"Man is condemned to be free; because once thrown into the world, he is responsible for everything he does." 
"It is up to you to give [life] a meaning." 
--Jean-Paul Sartre

"It is man's natural sickness to believe that he possesses the Truth." 
--Blaise Pascal

More info at Arocoun's Wikipedia User Page...

Hedonism 
80% Existentialism 
80% Nihilism 
80% Strong Egoism 
55% Utilitarianism 
50% Apathy 
40% Justice (Fairness) 
40% Kantianism 
35% Divine Command 
0%


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Existentialism	65%
Hedonism 55%
Utilitarianism 55%
Kantianism 50%
Justice (Fairness) 40%
Nihilism 40%
Strong Egoism	25%
Apathy	10%
Divine Command	0%


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Existentialism 80%
Utilitarianism 70%
Hedonism 55%
Strong Egoism 40%
Justice (Fairness) 35%
Apathy 25%
Nihilism 25%
Kantianism 10%
Divine Command 0%


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

You Scored as Apathy

Apathy	70%
Hedonism	60%
Justice (Fairness)	55%
Strong Egoism	55%
Utilitarianism	50%
Existentialism	45%
Kantianism	45%
Nihilism	35%
Divine Command	0%


First member to vote Apathy. Nice.


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

You Scored as Existentialism


Existentialism	
100%
Justice (Fairness)	
100%
Utilitarianism	
80%
Divine Command	
60%
Hedonism	
55%
Kantianism	
50%
Strong Egoism	
25%
Apathy	
15%
Nihilism	
15%


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

*Existentialism* 
95%

*Hedonism* 
85%

*Justice (Fairness)	
*65%

*Utilitarianism* 
55%

*Nihilism* 
50%

*Apathy* 
40%

*Strong Egoism	
*30%

*Kantianism* 
30%

*Divine Command	
*0%


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Utilitarianism 
70% Apathy 
65% Nihilism 
65% Hedonism 
60% Divine Command 
60% Existentialism 
45% Justice (Fairness) 
40% Strong Egoism 
35% Kantianism


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

90% Existentialism 
85% Utilitarianism 
60% Justice (Fairness) 
60% Strong Egoism 
45% Nihilism 
45% Kantianism 
45% Divine Command 
40% Hedonism 
20% Apathy


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

You Scored as *Hedonism*

*Hedonism* 100%
*Existentialism* 85%
*Nihilism *80%
*Strong Egoism* 80%
*Kantianism* 80%
*Justice (Fairness)* 60%
*Utilitarianism* 45%
*Apathy* 25%
*Divine Command	* 0%


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

You Scored as Existentialism

Your life is guided by the concept of Existentialism: You choose the meaning and purpose of your life. "Man is condemned to be free; because once thrown into the world, he is responsible for everything he does." "It is up to you to give [life] a meaning." --Jean-Paul Sartre "It is man's natural sickness to believe that he possesses the Truth." --Blaise Pascal

Existentialism 
75%
Kantianism 
70%
Strong Egoism 
70%
Justice (Fairness) 
60%
Hedonism 
60%
Apathy 
55%
Utilitarianism 
45%
Nihilism 
35%
Divine Command 
0%


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Utilitarianism 80%
Existentialism 75%
Justice (Fairness) 50%
Hedonism 50%
Strong Egoism 50%
Kantianism 35%
Apathy 20%
Nihilism 20%
Divine Command 0%


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Justice (Fairness)	95%
Existentialism	95%
Hedonism	80%
Utilitarianism	70%
Apathy	50%
Strong Egoism	50%
Nihilism	45%
Kantianism	35%
Divine Command 0%

i went over pretty much all of these in intro to ethics lol.. im suprised they didnt have virtue ethics in there


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Utilitarianism 
80%
Hedonism 
65%
Kantianism 
65%
Justice (Fairness) 
60%
Existentialism 
60%
Divine Command 
55%
Strong Egoism 
45%
Apathy 
30%
Nihilism 
10%


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Existentialism75%Hedonism45%Utilitarianism45%Strong Egoism45%Justice (Fairness)40%Kantianism35%Apathy20%Nihilism10%Divine Command0%


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

*Existentialism	
95%*
Kantianism	
65%
Hedonism	
60%
Utilitarianism	
50%
Strong Egoism	
45%
Nihilism	
25%
Justice (Fairness)	
20%
Apathy	
10%
Divine Command
0%


----------



## MrHappens (Aug 22, 2012)

Existentialism	
85%
Utilitarianism	
65%
Strong Egoism	
65%
Kantianism	
65%
Hedonism	
60%
Justice (Fairness)	
40%
Apathy	
15%
Nihilism	
10%
Divine Command	
0%

F-U-C-K-A-B-E-E-S!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Apathy 
60% Hedonism 
50% Justice (Fairness) 
50% Strong Egoism 
50% Kantianism 
50% Nihilism 
 50% Existentialism 
35% Utilitarianism 
30% Divine Command 
20%


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

*Hedonism	
100%*
Utilitarianism	
90%
Justice (Fairness)	
80%
Apathy	
60%
Existentialism	
55%
Strong Egoism	
40%
Kantianism	
30%
Nihilism	
0%
Divine Command	
0%

Your life is guided by the principles of Hedonism: You believe that pleasure is a great, or the greatest, good; and you try to enjoy life's pleasures as much as you can. "Eat, drink, and be merry, for tomorrow we die!"


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

Existentialism	
100%
Hedonism	
90%
Utilitarianism	
80%
Justice (Fairness)	
50%
Apathy	
35%
Nihilism	
35%
Kantianism	
20%
Strong Egoism	
0%
Divine Command	
0%


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

*Justice (Fairness) 80%*
Strong Egoism 55%
Existentialism 55%
Apathy 50%
Hedonism 40%
Kantianism 40%
Nihilism 30%
Utilitarianism 15%
Divine Command 0%


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

You Scored as Hedonism
Your life is guided by the principles of Hedonism: You believe that pleasure is a great, or the greatest, good; and you try to enjoy life’s pleasures as much as you can. “Eat, drink, and be merry, for tomorrow we die!” 


Hedonism 90%
Strong Egoism 80%
Nihilism 70%
Utilitarianism 65%
Apathy 60%
Existentialism 40%
Kantianism 40%
Justice (Fairness)	25%
Divine Command 0%


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

You Scored as *Existentialism*Your life is guided by the concept of *Existentialism*: You choose the meaning and purpose of your life.

"Man is condemned to be free; because once thrown into the world, he is responsible for everything he does." 
"It is up to you to give [life] a meaning." 
--Jean-Paul Sartre

"It is man's natural sickness to believe that he possesses the Truth." 
--Blaise Pascal

More info at Arocoun's Wikipedia User Page...

Utilitarianism 
100% Existentialism 
100% Hedonism 
80% Justice (Fairness) 
75% Kantianism 
60% Nihilism 
60%  Strong Egoism 
30% Apathy 
0%


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

You Scored as Apathy
Your life is marked by quite a bit of apathy: You don't seem to care much about the direction of your own life, much less society in general. I wouldfind a quote or two to better describe the virtues and thoughts behind apathy, but ironically those who would espouse the concept of apathy are too apathetic to write about it. "Eh, who cares?" --Myself, just now... More info at Arocoun's Wikipedia User Page...

Hedonism	
70%
Apathy	
70%
Existentialism	
65%
Justice (Fairness)	
55%
Strong Egoism	
50%
Kantianism	
50%
Utilitarianism	
50%
Nihilism	
35%
Divine Command	
0%


----------



## Floatingstarbuck (Nov 1, 2012)

You Scored as Existentialism
Your life is guided by the concept of *Existentialism*: You choose the meaning and purpose of your life.

"Man is condemned to be free; because once thrown into the world, he is responsible for everything he does." 
"It is up to you to give [life] a meaning." 
--Jean-Paul Sartre

"It is man's natural sickness to believe that he possesses the Truth." 
--Blaise Pascal

More info at Arocoun's Wikipedia User Page...

Nihilism	
75%
Existentialism	
75%
Utilitarianism	
55%
Apathy	
55%
Hedonism	
55%
Strong Egoism	
45%
Justice (Fairness)	
35%
Kantianism	
25%
Divine Command	
0%


----------



## Billywig (Oct 18, 2012)

Hedonism 85%
Utilitarianism	80%
Existentialism	80%
Kantianism 50%
Justice (Fairness). 50%
Apathy	40%
Nihilism	30%
Strong Egoism 5%
Divine Command	0%


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Existentialism	100%
Nihilism	95%
Hedonism	95%
Utilitarianism	70%
Strong Egoism	70%
Justice (Fairness)	65%
Apathy	50%
Kantianism	35%
Divine Command	0%


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Utilitarianism 100%
Hedonism 100%
Existentialism 80%
Divine command 65%
Kantianism 55%
Justice 30%
Nihilism 25%
Apathy 25%
Strong egoism 10%


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

85% Divine Command 
80% Hedonism 
80%  Existentialism 
70% Strong Egoism 
55% Justice (Fairness) 
50% Kantianism 
45% Utilitarianism 
45% Apathy 
0% Nihilism


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Justice (Fairness) 
95%
Existentialism 
70%
Utilitarianism 
60%
Hedonism 
55%
Kantianism 
50%
Strong Egoism 
45%
Apathy 
40%
Nihilism 
25%
Divine Command 
0%


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

You Scored as *Strong Egoism*

Your life is very much guided by the concept of Egoism: You work primarily to promote your own interests.

"I swear by my life, and my love of it, that I will never live for the sake of another man, nor ask another man to live for mine."

"I am not primarily an advocate of capitalism, but of egoism; and I am not primarily an advocate of egoism, but of reason. If one recognizes the supremacy of reason and applies it consistently, all the rest follows." -Ayn Rand

Strong Egoism 90% 
Existentialism 85% 
Hedonism 80% 
Justice (Fairness) 70% 
Apathy 60% 
Kantianism 50%  
Utilitarianism 40% 
Nihilism 20% 
Divine Command 0%


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Utilitarianism 80%
Existentialism 80%
Hedonism 65%
Justice (Fairness)	35%
Strong Egoism 35%
Kantianism 35%
Nihilism 20%
Apathy 5%
Divine Command	0%


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

individualism 1000%


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Utilitarianism 90%
Hedonism 80%
Existentialism 60%
Apathy 50%
Nihilism 35% 
Justice (Fairness) 30% 
Kantianism 25% 
Strong Egoism 10%
Divine Command 0%


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Existentialism: 100% (lol, I saw that one coming)
Hedonism: 90%
Utilitarianism: 70%
Justice (Fairness): 50%
Strong Egoism: 50%
Kantianism: 45%
Nihilism: 10%
Apathy: 5%
Divine Command: 0%


----------



## feverfew (Jan 11, 2012)

Existentialism	
90%
Utilitarianism	
75%
Justice (Fairness)	
65%
Hedonism	
65%
Divine Command	
60%
Strong Egoism	
55%
Kantianism	
50%
Nihilism	
10%
Apathy	
5%


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Stoicism


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hedonism 95% 
Existentialism 90%
Utilitarianism 65%
Strong Egoism 55%
Kantianism 50% 
Justice (Fairness) 50% 
Nihilism 15%
Apathy 15% 
Divine Command 10%


----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

Strong Egoism	
95%
Existentialism	
70%
Hedonism	
55%
Kantianism	
55%
Justice (Fairness)	
40%
Nihilism	
40%
Apathy	
30%
Utilitarianism	
20%
Divine Command	
0%


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

Existentialism	90%
Utilitarianism	75%
Hedonism	75%
Justice (Fairness)	55%
Kantianism	50%
Strong Egoism	35%
Nihilism	30%
Divine Command	25%
Apathy	15%


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

You Scored as *Existentialism*Your life is guided by the concept of *Existentialism*: You choose the meaning and purpose of your life.< br>
"Man is condemned to be free; because once thrown into the world, he is responsible for everything he does." 
"It is up to you to give [life] a meaning." 
--Jean-Paul Sartre< br>
"It is man's natural sickness to believe that he possesses the Truth." 
--Blaise Pascal< br>
More info at Arocoun's Wikipedia User Page...

Existentialism100%Utilitarianism85%Hedonism70%Justice (Fairness)70%Divine Command70%Kantianism60%Apathy55%Strong Egoism50%Nihilism15%

You Scored as a : *Existentialism* Existentialism 100% Utilitarianism 85% Hedonism 70% Justice (Fairness) 70% Divine Command 70% Kantianism 60% Apathy 55% Strong Egoism 50% Nihilism 15% 
*Rate this quiz*


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

You Scored as *Nihilism*

55% Nihilism
55% Hedonism
55% Apathy 
50% Justice (Fairness) 
45% Existentialism 
45% Utilitarianism 
40% Strong Egoism 
40% Kantianism 
5% Divine Command


So, Nihilism, Hedonism, AND Apathy pretty much. All three of those seem to make sense to me.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Utilitarianism 70%
Existentialism 70%
Hedonism 60%
Strong Egoism 55%
Apathy 50%
Kantianism 40%
Justice (Fairness) 40%
Divine Command 35%
Nihilism 30%


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

You Scored as Existentialism

Your life is guided by the concept of Existentialism. You choose the meaning and purpose of your life. "Man is condemned to be free; because once thrown into the world, he is responsible for everything he does." "It is up to you to give [life] a meaning." --Jean-Paul Sartre"It is man's natural sickness to believe that he possesses the Truth."

Existentialism	
85%
Nihilism	
60%
Hedonism	
60%
Utilitarianism	
60%
Kantianism	
55%
Strong Egoism	
50%
Justice (Fairness)	
40%
Apathy	
35%
Divine Command	
0%


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

100% on Existentialism and Justice. :'D

Hedonism 85% 
Utilitarianism 80% 
Kantianism 60% 
Nihilism 50% 
Apathy 5% 
Strong Egoism 0% 
Divine Command 0%


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> 100% on Existentialism and Justice. :'D
> 
> Hedonism 85%
> Utilitarianism 80%
> ...


 nice..i vote for you as new sheriff...I got higher divine command though..lmao


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Existentialism 95% 
Justice (Fairness) 65% 
Hedonism 65%  
Utilitarianism 55% 
Nihilism 55% 
Strong Egoism 45% 
Kantianism 25% 
Apathy 15% 
Divine Command 0%


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Existentialism	100%
Hedonism 75%
Utilitarianism	65%
Kantianism 50%
Justice (Fairness)	35%
Strong Egoism	25%
Apathy 10%
Nihilism 10%
Divine Command	0%


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I knew which philosophy was behind each question already, so my results are pointless.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

im a good dude










**** i forgot to copy my results!!


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Nihilism 90%
Existentialism 85%
Justice 80%
Hedonism 75%
Strong Egoism 65%
Kantianism 35%
Utilitarianism 25%
Apathy 15 %
Divine Command 0%


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Existentialism 70%
Hedonism 55%
Justice 55%
Utilitarianism 55%
Kantianism 45%
Strong egoism 30%
Apathy 20%
Nihilism 15%
Divine command 0%


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Existentialism *100%*
Hedonism *80%*
Nihilism *75%*
Justice (Fairness) *60%*
Strong Egoism *55%*
Utilitarianism *40%*
Apathy *35%*
Kantiaism *25%*
Divine Command *0%*


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Hedonism	
95%
Existentialism	
85%
Strong Egoism	
65%
Utilitarianism	
60%
Justice (Fairness)	
55%
Kantianism	
45%
Apathy	
40%
Nihilism	
30%
Divine Command	
0%


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Utilitarianism 80%
Hedonism 80%

Im tied.. lol.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Existentialism 80%
Justice (Fairness) 70%
Hedonism 65%
Utilitarianism 65%
Strong Egoism 50%
Apathy 40%
Kantianism 40%
Nihilism 40%
Divine Command 0%


I don't even know what half of them mean :lol


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Top 5
Utilitarianism: 85%
Hedonism: 80%
Existentialism: 65%
Kantianism: 65%
Justice: 50%


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Nihilism 100% 
Existentialism 95%  
Justice (Fairness) 90% 
Strong Egoism 55% 
Kantianism 55% 
Hedonism 45% 
Apathy 40% 
Utilitarianism 30% 
Divine Command 0%


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Existentialism 95% 
Hedonism 85% 
Strong Egoism 75% 
Justice (Fairness) 70% 
Kantianism 45% 
Utilitarianism 45% 
Nihilism 35% 
Apathy 35% 
Divine Command 0%


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

Hedonism 70%
Divine Command 65% 
Justice (Fairness) 60%
Utilitarianism 55%
Existentialism 50%
Kantianism 35%
Strong Egoism 30%
Nihilism 10%
Apathy 5%


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

You Scored as Strong Egoism
Your life is very much guided by the concept of *Egoism*: You work primarily to promote your own interests. I swear by my life, and my love of it, that I will never live for the sake of another man, nor ask another man to live for mine."

"I am not primarily an advocate of capitalism, but of egoism; and I am not primarily an advocate of egoism, but of reason. If one recognizes the supremacy of reason and applies it consistently, all the rest follows." 
--Ayn Rand 
More info at Arocoun's Wikipedia User Page...

Strong Egoism	
90%
Nihilism	
85%
Existentialism	
80%
Hedonism	
75%
Justice (Fairness)	
70%
Kantianism	
70%
Utilitarianism	
45%
Apathy	
40%
Divine Command	
0%

Yay this is the proof I need to prove im selfish, though I don't like that ayn rand is referenced. The first time I took it my primary was nihilism though.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Existentialism	80%
Hedonism 70%
Justice 65%
Strong Egoism	60%
Nihilism 50%
Kantianism 45%
Utilitarianism	35%
Apathy 25%
Divine Command	5%


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Existentialism -90%
Divine Command-75%
Justice -70%
Utilitarianism -65%
Apathy -50%
Hedonism -50%
Kantianism -30%
Strong Ego -20%
nihilism -0%


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I liked the quiz*

There is a dating website which is definite favourite, which drags you though time-consuming philosophical matters to define yourself. I found a really suitable match on there but have left it behind for now. The person I found I didn't quite have a chance to meet for real - just a lot of email and Skype chats. Karen Woo died in Afgahnistan and was in the news a lot. On my Facebook is the only late person so far, and all records are kept. I get on best with doctors than most others. I don't need medical help but a girlfriend worth having would be a doctor with plenty to speak about

I'm no expert in any of these terms. I chose accurately, and I respect the verdict

Strong Egoism 80%
Existentialism 75%
Hedonism 65%
_Apathy 60 % my choice
Justice 60%_ my choice
Nihilism 30%
Utilitarianism 25%
Kantianism 25%
Divine Command 10%

I'm really bold in my personal life philosophy and my principle theories
Everything goes around. I'm glad I haven't had a particularly boring life. I never do anything wrong.
I've suffered mostly from in-built significantly bad health and have recovered to my fittest state ever now. I respect justice but mildly disagree with certain laws. Good to learn what it's like to be in jail and to make really good of it, and disagreed with the reason. Not one single bad event ever occurred of anything I ever did. My no.1 problem with justice is all about the hidden employment trap I was never ready to encounter - a professional getting vetted / judged as unsuitable for a particular profession where the judge has zero grasp of the profession, and makes decisions absolutely subjectively on trivial issues.

perfect example: Strongest Man in the World competition
should be judged on the rules of what can be lifted, pushed, pulled over time. No contender should be eliminated by a person saying they are too ugly or fat, or for wearing any silly clothes.

I see this evil private sector of employment as abysmally criminal and should not exist - a way to make profit by not allowing people to work. I've had a say in e-petitions and want to drive some movement of rebellion


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Existentialism 85%
Hedonism 65%
Utilitarianism 60%
Strong Egoism 60%
Justice (Fairness) 55%
Kantianism 40%
Apathy 30%
Nihilism 30%
Divine Command 25%


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol.. I don't even know what most of these mean...

Justice -75%
Existentialism -70%
Divine Command-70%
Utilitarianism -60%
Hedonism -60%
Apathy -45%
Kantianism -45%
Strong Ego -25%
nihilism -0%


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

Hedonism	
70%
Nihilism	
70%
Strong Egoism	
65%
Existentialism	
65%
Utilitarianism	
60%
Justice (Fairness)	
40%
Apathy	
35%
Kantianism	
25%
Divine Command	
0%


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

After I got my results, something seemed odd and I experimented with the eye for an eye question. The author made it so believing  in an eye for an eye increases the justice/fairness score. This should be the opposite. Eye for an eye is not just. It is fair on a very base level, but as a society rejecting an eye for an eye would create a more equitable society.


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

Not surprised.

Divine Command 100% 
Kantianism 55% 
Existentialism 50%
Justice (Fairness) 50%
Utilitarianism 45% 
Hedonism 35%
Nihilism 30% 
Strong Egoism 20% 
Apathy 15%


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Justice-fairness - 95% (the rest are average)

I knew it! HAH


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

85% Existentialism 
70% Nihilism 
65% Justice (Fairness) 
60% Utilitarianism 
50%  Hedonism 
40% Kantianism 
35% Strong Egoism 
5% Apathy 
0% Divine Command


----------



## TSpes (Jan 20, 2013)

justice - 100%
strong egoism - 95%
existentialism - 75%
hedonism - 70%
kantianism - 70%
apathy - 55%
nihilism - 50%
utilitarianism - 30%
divine command - 15%


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Nihilism 
75%

Existentialism 
60%

Utilitarianism 
55%

Justice (Fairness) 
45% 

Strong Egoism 
25% 

Kantianism 
25% 

Apathy 
20% 

Hedonism 
15% 

Divine Command 
0%

Not sure how I feel about that. Some of the questions can be interpreted different ways.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Like 'We should decide the meaning of our lives, rather than letting religion or authority do so for us. ' 

If I put strong yes that makes me existentialist? Strong no: religious, but then what if I put strong no because I don't believe there is any intrinsic meaning?


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Justice (Fairness)80%
Divine Command70%
Hedonism60%
Existentialism60%
Kantianism55%
Utilitarianism40%
Strong Egoism35%
Apathy20%
Nihilism5%


----------



## VickiLeigh (Oct 8, 2013)

Existentialism 75%
Utilitarianism 70%
Hedonism 60%
Strong Egoism 55%
Kantianism 50%
Justice (Fairness) 50%
Apathy 35%
Nihilism 30%
Divine Command 0%


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Existentialism 95%
Hedonism 90%
Strong Egoism 80%
Justice (Fairness) 70%
Apathy 55%
Utilitarianism 50%
Kantianism 40%
Nihilism 40%
Divine Command 30%


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Justice 80%
Existentialism 75%
Nihilism 65%
Hedonism 65%
Kantianism 50%
Apathy 50%
Strong Egoism 45%
Utilitarianism 45%
Divine Command 0%

What are strong egoism and kantianism?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Apathy 70%
Strong Egoism	70%
Utilitarianism	55%
Justice (Fairness)	50%
Nihilism 45%
Kantianism  45%
Existentialism	45%
Hedonism 35%
Divine Command	0%

So, I had a tie between apathy and strong egoism. o.o


----------



## eyezarewindowz (Oct 26, 2013)

Existentialism	
80%
Utilitarianism	
65%
Kantianism	
60%
Justice (Fairness)	
60%
Hedonism	
55%
Divine Command	
40%
Apathy	
25%
Strong Egoism	
20%
Nihilism	
5%


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A quiz? I didn't know there were right and wrong answers for philosophy. Who made the rules?


----------



## jedidri (Jun 15, 2013)

Justice (Fairness)	
85%
Existentialism	
75%
Utilitarianism	
70%
Hedonism	
65%
Strong Egoism	
55%
Kantianism	
50%
Apathy	
25%
Nihilism	
25%
Divine Command	
0%

Hmh, and I thought I was a nihilist!


----------



## absols (Oct 27, 2013)

Dizzy said:


> Divine Command - 80%
> Existentialism - 70%
> Strong Egoism - 60%
> Hedonism - 55%
> ...





Dizzy said:


> Divine Command - 80%
> Existentialism - 70%
> Strong Egoism - 60%
> Hedonism - 55%
> ...


i disagree with your belief about fear

fear is you, it is the most true present free sense out of everything else

no other can play the fear

what is told about fear is to kill the truth, so meaning to run over lies and kill your most standing present self sense in truth

what powers over ourselves and things existence want, is to kill their fear of seeing us free, what they know about truth and individuality being its exclusive existence ways, so they invent how to enslave us forever, like doing what consciously we could choose instead of our positive selves

dont ever believe that you could be alone wrong, anything in your individual space is to believe being right

you should support yourself in fears by justifying it in truth, how you are surely right about something there, then you can do something for yourself in fear in truth, in the means of self rights defense of being well


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

Justice (Fairness)	
65%
Hedonism	
60%
Utilitarianism	
60%
Kantianism	
60%
Existentialism	
55%
Apathy	
40%
Strong Egoism	
40%
Nihilism	
30%
Divine Command	
30%


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

You Scored as Existentialism
Your life is guided by the concept of Existentialism. You choose the meaning and purpose of your life. "Man is condemned to be free; because once thrown into the world, he is responsible for everything he does. It is up to you to give [life] a meaning.

Existentialism	
100%
Justice (Fairness)	
60%
Hedonism	
55%
Kantianism	
55%
Utilitarianism	
45%
Strong Egoism	
30%
Divine Command	
25%
Nihilism	
20%
Apathy	
10%


----------



## Ledgarden (May 3, 2013)

Here's my results

Existentialism	
100%
Utilitarianism	
80%
Hedonism	
75%
Kantianism	
70%
Justice (Fairness)	
70%
Nihilism	
65%
Strong Egoism	
35%
Apathy	
25%
Divine Command	
5%


----------



## megaz93 (Mar 11, 2013)

Existentialism	90%
Utilitarianism	85%
Apathy 70%
Nihilism 65%
Hedonism 55%
Kantianism 55%
Justice (Fairness)	50%
Strong Egoism	20%
Divine Command	0%


----------

